# FREE classic mystery stories! Every 2 weeks at Reading Fiction Blog



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories that are almost always "quiet horror." Sign up to follow me or bookmark my blog and stop by to see what author and story I am featuring. Here's a sample for you. I give you a suspenseful introduction of the story, links to the text, and sometimes a narrated version (or a film if I can find it). For the month of October, I featured only women in horror authors. Start here with Margaret Oliphant's The Secret Chamber. You can scroll through to the other weeks' of posts to view the authors and read their stories. It's FREE every Tuesday. Tuesday's Tale of Terror.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/what-lurks-gowrie-castle-secret-chamber/


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post and cant wait for more stories... Keep us updated 

Shane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paula,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your blog. We ask that blog authors follow the same rules as book authors, so please bookmark this thread so that you can post to it.![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your blog thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all blog and book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that blog authors have only one thread for their blog and add to it when there is more information.* [br][br]--We invite you to have links to your blog and/or website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books and blogs is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your interest, Shane. I usually post on Tuesday nights and will be sure to update my k-Boards. Meantime, I do have a guest blog at Monster Librarian, "Literary Ladies of Haunted Mountain" that complements my Women In Horror Month for October. Take a spin by. Monster Librarian is a great site for book reviews and horror resources run by two librarians.

http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/?p=2683


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Since this is the Horror Month, I'm featuring Women In Fiction horror authors for all of October. FREE! The Secret Chamber by Margaret Oliphant is the first author. October 8 is Mme. Blavatsky's The Ensouled Violin.

The Secret Chamber:
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/what-lurks-gowrie-castle-secret-chamber/

The Ensouled Violin:
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/dancing-the-witches-goat-dance/

_<thread merged. Please bookmark this thread so you can find it again, thanks. --Betsy>_


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you a Mary Shelley fan? Frankenstein, right? Have you read "The Invisible Girl"? This is one of her short stories and a crafty little ghost story it is. Have you read her essay "On Ghosts"? Very insightful piece on her questions and opinion about ghosts. Stop by Tales of Terror for FREE read.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/15/ghostly-images-of-the-beloved-dead/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

FREE short stories at Tales of Terror blog: This week is author Mary Wilkins Freeman's "The Little Maid at the Door," "The Shadows on the Wall" and a play "Giles Cory, Yeoman."

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/22/salem-glossyblackbeastwhitehorns785/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

"Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror" is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories that are almost always "quiet horror." Sign up to follow me or bookmark my blog and stop by to see what author and story I am featuring. Here's a sample for you. I give you a suspenseful introduction of the story, links to the text, and sometimes a narrated version (or a film if I can find it). For the month of October, I featured only women in horror authors. Start here with Margaret Oliphant's The Secret Chamber. You can scroll through to the other weeks' of posts to view the authors and read their stories. It's FREE every Tuesday. Tuesday's Tale of Terror.

I've got some 60 posts now and you can go through each month and see what you'd like to read. Horror fans, horror writers, or just readers who want to read more of the master writers or classic short stories. My blog is near 10,000 hits in less than a year of posts! Come on by and enjoy stories by some of the greatest authors in our history: Lovecraft, Poe, Hawthorne, MR James, Dickens, AC Doyle, Mary Shelley, Charlotte Perkins Gilman, Henry James, Mark Twain, and even Virginia Woolf. Yeah, yeah, Woolf wrote "A Haunted House" and what a story it is, full of metaphor and symbolism!

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/what-lurks-gowrie-castle-secret-chamber/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

The Unquiet Spirit! This week on Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror, you will find the short story of Richard Le Gallienne, The Haunted Orchard. View my introduction to this story, read the full text, and/or listen to the Librivox Recording.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/11/05/an-unquiet-spirit/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you like to read quiet horror rather than the high violence/slasher stories? I'm more of a vegetarian than a rare-beef eater when it comes to horror stories. Who is your favorite quiet horror author or title? How do you identify a quiet horror novel from one that is the traditional horror? Is a book cover enough indication?

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paula ------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the blog! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you like to read quiet horror rather than the high violence/slasher stories? I'm more of a vegetarian than a rare-beef eater when it comes to horror stories. Who is your favorite quiet horror author or title? How do you identify a quiet horror novel from one that is the traditional horror? Is a book cover enough indication?

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

As an author of fiction, "Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror" is my way of learning from the master writers. We writers have to continually keep polishing our craft and what better way than to keep reading the best fiction that's out there. So, every week I read a classic short story of horror (quiet horror mostly) and post an introduction about the story and the link to a full text read. Sometimes I can offer a link to a narration or a YouTube film of the story.

Last week was really fun with An Unquiet Spirit. This short story was VERY quiet horror: Richard LeGallienne's "The Haunted Orchard." This author proves how to write a ghost story with style and poetics and keep the suspense going.

For October I did Women in Horror and featured lots of women horror authors (Oliphant, Blavatsky, Mary Shelley, Freeman, Braddon). This current week's feature for November 12 (I post every Tuesday's and call it Tuesday's Tale of Terror) is by M.R. James, Oh Whistle And I'll Come to you. What if a whistle could conjure up a ghost? Seriously, I mean it. A streaming high pitched note that calls up a malevolent spirit to enter your darkened bedroom and watch you sleep.

If you would like to read any of these FREE classic short stories, stop by my blog Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror or sign up to follow me on Wordpress or by email.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

"Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror" is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories that are almost always "quiet horror." Sign up to follow me or bookmark my blog and stop by to see what author and story I am featuring. Here's a sample for you. I give you a suspenseful introduction of the story, links to the text, and sometimes a narrated version (or a film if I can find it). For the month of October, I featured only women in horror authors. Start here with Margaret Oliphant's The Secret Chamber. You can scroll through to the other weeks' of posts to view the authors and read their stories. It's FREE every Tuesday. Tuesday's Tale of Terror.

I've got some 60 posts now and you can go through each month and see what you'd like to read. Horror fans, horror writers, or just readers who want to read more of the master writers or classic short stories. My blog is near 10,000 hits in less than a year of posts! Come on by and enjoy stories by some of the greatest authors in our history: Lovecraft, Poe, Hawthorne, MR James, Dickens, AC Doyle, Mary Shelley, Charlotte Perkins Gilman, Henry James, Mark Twain, and even Virginia Woolf. Yeah, yeah, Woolf wrote "A Haunted House" and what a story it is, full of metaphor and symbolism!

Last Week was M.R. James' Oh Whistle And I'll Come to you, full text, narration, and the film. All free at Tales of Terror.
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/keep-the-ghosts-off/

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/what-lurks-gowrie-castle-secret-chamber/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define quiet horror novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

I love quiet horror. I'm more of a vegetarian than a rare-beef eater when it comes to horror stories. Who are the quiet horror authors? Which titles are quiet horror? The link below will get you started ...

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories that are almost always "quiet horror." Sign up to follow me or bookmark my blog and stop by to see what author and story I am featuring. Here's a sample for you. I give you a suspenseful introduction of the story, links to the text, and sometimes a narrated version (or a film if I can find it).

Have you read M.R. James' fiction? Try "Oh Whistle And I'll Come to You" This is his most famous short story and you can read the full text, listen to a narration ... and I have the YouTube film version to watch as well.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/keep-the-ghosts-off/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you like to read quiet horror rather than the high violence/slasher stories? I'm more of a vegetarian than a rare-beef eater when it comes to horror stories. Who is your favorite quiet horror author or title? How do you identify a quiet horror novel from one that is the traditional horror? Is a book cover enough indication?

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Who are the quiet horror authors? Which titles are quiet horror? The link below will get you started ...

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Tales of Terror is a weekly blog of classic horror and supernatural stories. FREE! This week is Lovecraft. What do you think of undreamable abysses? Curious? Stop by for a read of The Music of Erich Zann if you are curious about the mysterious elements of music and love the work of H.P. Lovecraft.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/01/07/undreamable-abysses/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading Fiction at Tales of Terror is a weekly blog of classic horror and supernatural stories. FREE! This week is Phantasmagoria On The River. Do you know this famous short story by Guy de Maupassant? The title is On the River. Great lunchtime read. Join the other 11,000 readers who read Tales of Terror every week on Wordpress. February is Women In Horror Month, so if you are a women writer or like to read horror written by women, follow Tales of Terror: February will feature all women authors at Tales of Terror.

 [URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/ [/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define quiet horror novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers, and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

February is Women in Horror Recognition Month (WiHM). If you are a reader of horror, quiet horror, ghost stories, gothic, etc., please join in the activities of reading, sharing, and promoting women writers in this genre. Women are under-represented in literary and film and this is a time to give us your attention and consideration. My blog, Tales of Terror is featuring short stories by classic women authors and some recommendations of contemporary horror authors. Please stop by and discover or rediscover some exciting women authors and their stories FREE at Reading Fiction Tales of Terror.

Here is my first February WiHM post featuring Mary Shelley's short story (FREE) "Transformation" http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/necromantic-adventures-in-genoa/

Also The Horror Society has some news and features: [URL=http://www.horrorsociety]http://www.horrorsociety.com/2014/02/05/dead-authors-can-still-thrill-readers/[/url]

Happy Reading!!!

 [URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/ [/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more. Women in Horror month is February ... lots of women authors!

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you think you missed Women in Horror Recognition Month (WiHM) for February, it's still going on and you can still read great horror stories by women. Are you a reader of horror, quiet horror, ghost stories, gothic, etc.? Please join in the activities of reading, sharing, and promoting women writers in this genre. Women are under-represented in literary and film and this is a time to give us your attention and consideration. My blog, Tales of Terror is featuring short stories by classic women authors and some recommendations of contemporary horror authors. Please stop by and discover or rediscover some exciting women authors and their stories FREE at Reading Fiction Tales of Terror. 
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/ 

And Sirens Call Publications is offering over 50 FREE short stories by contemporary horror writers.
http://www.sirenscallpublications.com/

Also The Horror Society has some news and features: http://www.horrorsociety.com/2014/02/05/dead-authors-can-still-thrill-readers/

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more. Women in Horror month is February ... lots of women authors!

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define quiet horror novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers, and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more.

Talk of Ghosts ... http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/talk-of-ghosts/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more.

Talk of Ghosts ..http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/talk-of-ghosts/]. http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/talk-of-ghosts/[/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define quiet horror novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers, and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

[URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/[/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define "quiet horror" novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

May was officially declared Short Story Month. This is a great time to share short stories, read, post, blog, and join in the social media excitement. http://shortstorymonth.com/

Here area my FREE short stories published in literary journals and Ezines. http://shortstorymonth.com/

*Between the Darkness and the Dawn *(historical ghost story about Nathaniel Hawthorne in Concord, MA, published at Whistling Shade Literary Journal)
*Abasteron House* (flash fiction, horror, published at Every Day Fiction)
*Hildie at the Ghost Shore* (historical ghost story published at Fiction365)
*The Haunting of Jezebeth* (published at Twilight Times Ezine)


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

If you love classic horror stories by some of the great masters of the genre, Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more.

Recent post: Night Terror in a Bleak Autumn "The Dream-Woman" by Wilkie Collins. 
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/04/29/night-terror/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you love love classic horror stories? By some of the great masters of the genre? Tales of Terror has a short story for you every week: free full text reads, or a narration or even sometimes a link to a film. This blog is becoming very popular for horror fans, readers, writers, and editors. Stop by Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror to read authors like Hawthorne, MR James, Lovecraft, Mary Shelley, Poe, AC Doyle, HG Wells, Edith Wharton, ETA Hoffman and much more.

This week's short read is Oliver Onions' The Beckoning Fair One. And the audio version too. Haunted Oleron: [URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/05/13/1247hauntedoleron/[/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you define "quiet horror" novels? Quiet horror short stories? What do readers, writers and some of the industry professional think about quiet horror? Stop by my blog "Quiet Horror, Still the Darling of the Horror Genre." Lots of comments too.

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/quiet-horror-still-the-darling-of-the-horror-genre/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

This week at Tales of Terror you get TWO FREE reads, one classic and one contemporary:

Conrad Aiken's Secret Snow, Silent Snow (1934) and
Haruki Murakami's The Ice Man (1991)

http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/08/12/sinister-snow-silent-ice/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

FREE read https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2015/01/06/a-half-choked-scream/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories: mystery, supernatural, suspense, ghost stories, and other genres. This past week is a little ghost story by Oliva Howard Dunbar "The Shell of Sense," that you can read during a lunchtime.

https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2016/04/27/the-dim-dark-toned-room/

Every 2 weeks I feature a free short story, and audio if available. Reading Fiction Blog has over 170 FREE short stories by over 100 famous master authors. Check out the Index and browse around for great fiction.
https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror is my blog where I offer readers FREE short stories of mystery, ghost stories, suspense, sci-fi, etc." Sign up to follow me or bookmark my blog and stop by to see what author and story I am featuring. Here's a sample for you. I give you a suspenseful introduction of the story, links to the text, and sometimes a narrated version (or a film if I can find it). It's FREE every other Tuesday. Tuesday's Tale of Terror.

This week is Island of the Immortals by Ursula Le Guin
https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2016/05/24/immortals-on-the-yendian-plane/


----------

